# Exploratory laparotomy, lysis of adhesions



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 31, 2011)

What is the anesthesia code for Exploratory laparotomy, lysis of adhesions?


----------



## cindyt (Apr 4, 2011)

The procedure code would depend on which portion of the abdomen the surgery was being performed in.  If the surgeon was working in the upper abdomen then 00790.  If the lower abdomen then 00840.


----------



## lovetocode (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, I agree with the anesthesia codes given above.  00790 for upper abdomen and 00840 for lower.  The problem I have coding these is proper documentation.  It is not always noted what part of the abdomen, so for these cases I try to contact surgeon's office.  Also, if you have access to patient's medical history, this is a good place to check.


----------

